# Blaskroids Scam



## solidassears (Dec 22, 2021)

Anyone else lose money to Blackroids? They took a pile of Bitcoin then went out of business I guess; they disappeared so I guess I'm out the cash.


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 22, 2021)

Check towards the end of this thread:

http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.co...ds?p=1903774&highlight=blackroids#post1903774


----------



## solidassears (Dec 22, 2021)

It appears they are gone with the money here is what I got: [h=2]Address not found[/h]Your message wasn't delivered to *blackroids@protonmail.com* because the address couldn't be found, or is unable to receive mail.


----------



## Multislacking (Dec 22, 2021)

solidassears said:


> It appears they are gone with the money here is what I got: *Address not found*
> 
> Your message wasn't delivered to *blackroids@protonmail.com* because the address couldn't be found, or is unable to receive mail.



That sucks, sorry to hear it.  They haven't been around for awhile so they're kind of off my radar.


----------



## solidassears (Dec 22, 2021)

Multislacking said:


> That sucks, sorry to hear it.  They haven't been around for awhile so they're kind of off my radar.



They delivered one order, then disappeared, I should not have put extra money in their damn wallet, but I thought I would be getting more


----------



## domestic-supply (Dec 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear..


solidassears said:


> They delivered one order, then disappeared, I should not have put extra money in their damn wallet, but I thought I would be getting more


----------

